# Gummy my A//!!!



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2010)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I read an article that said Gummy are like crack at night under the lights. Now after pricing them I understand the ?like crack? analogue. At 7$ a pop if you fish 10 of them a weekend you will go broke! Now, with fly tying in mind I set out to eliminate some of this cost, by the way fly tying is part of the reason I got into the sport. My pattern comes from a 1 ¾? fin-s grub with about a #4 hook and holographic eyes. I used a spot of superglue to hold the grub on the hook and the eyes on the grub. I have about 13$ in 10 fly?s with eyes, or a total of 20, 10 with eyes and 10 with out.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2010)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Correction in size 1 ¾?


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

If you've ever tried working with the gummy crap, you would understand why they are $7 a pop. The definition of a fly is pretty vague now days,(even the gummie minnows are considered on the verge of not being a fly in some crowds)but I would not call yours a fly at all. No offense,but poppin a rubber soft bait on a hook, smacking some eyes on it, is not a fly, just sayin. Maybe re-title to "Fly my A//!!!" ...but technically if you can cast it with a fly rod, it's a fly, right?. Just not my style. I've always noticed how folks will start a fly introduction like this with something like "by the way fly tying is part of the reason I got into the sport" or "I just love tying flys" or "I'm innovative!! Jazz Hands Jazz Hands!!!!". My way of gauging if it's a fly or not is called "The Hooker Method" If you tie it, catch a fish on it, and get that dirty feel of sleepingwith a hooker...well you understand right. Let's name the above softbait on a hook,<U>Street Walker</U>; put some stank on it and call it <U>RLD</U> (Red Light District) cause that jank is dirty. :sleeping

..oh, and gumie minnows are the crack in some spots, but not all, more shrimp patterns round here.

L8, Harry


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, way over priced. Just wanted to say you did an excellent job, stuff is NOT easy to work with! Very nice.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Just wanted to add, to do what you did with those gummies is a whole lot more difficult to tie than themost difficult clouser pattern,I love those also. The gummiesare flies and you are skilled.:letsdrink


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2010)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I am in full agreements in regards to this not being a fly!!, just my spin on something I found on the shelf at Bass Pro. I don?t even care for people that spend money on pre-tied flies. I thank regardless of you ability to tie you should tie. The guys I fish with think you are trash and have no business fly fishing if you didn?t spend 3000$ on a fly rod, buy a new one each season, pole a 60k $ Hell?s Bay skiff and have it shipped to Belize every year to fish for Bone fish. Me on the other hand, I thank there is a little in between to that madness.


----------

